# Diablo 2: LOD TCP/IP problems



## MHTLuca (Jul 29, 2008)

Alrighty, so I recently purchased D2:LOD and such, been playing with some friends over a TCP/IP. He normally hosts without an issue, one day I try hosting and can't, we figure out that I haven't opened the proper ports and such.

Well, I have now opened the proper ports and assigned them to the proper IP addresses and can still not Host a game. My firewall is also down while we try and we cannot figure out what the issue is no matter how many times we try. (For instance we just got done spending an hour and a half trying to diagnose the problem.)

I was not able to find any related forums on here regarding this issue, but may have overlooked them. If someone would be able to provide me an answer, or at least a little help, I would be very appreciative.

EDIT: The router I am using is a Linksys Model:BEFSR41 Version 4.2 running firmware version 2.00.1


----------



## MHTLuca (Jul 29, 2008)

"We are offering free computer support for everyone."

Apparently I don't fall under the category of everyone.

Good to know.


----------

